# Garage becomes a theatre .....>>>



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Our kids 4-D moive night party is Sat., so the transformation has begun.:zombie:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Bozz - this looks really cool - explain more about what you do and what goes on during the party...

(We are undertaking our first kids halloween party in two weeks - as rookies - we are looking for what the veterans do!)

Great job by the way...


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks very much, we will have a few costume actors, some fog, lights, our big inflatable house will be up, 20 kids (ages 6-13) will be here, the movie Monster House will start around 7, we will project on the garage door at about 9' x 5' , we have a cheapy Zoombox projector that works great. We'll have treats and such. The really cool effect will be Drake the Pirate interacting during and before the movie as a host with me hiding and using the microphone,.........should be fun. See more here.Pictures by Bozz-7 - Photobucket


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I would love to get my hands on a projector - neighbor has one - but don't feel it's appropriate to borrow a $1200 proj. for a garage party...

Maybe I can rent one?


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

edwood saucer said:


> I would love to get my hands on a projector - neighbor has one - but don't feel it's appropriate to borrow a $1200 proj. for a garage party...
> 
> Maybe I can rent one?


 Yeah we only paid $ 140 for ours, have you seen this one in Target ? Looks nice, our Zoombox does have a built in DVD player where this one does not but looks ok.
http://www.target.com/Senario-Torpe...5?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:projectors&page=1


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Party was a hit !!!!*








We had a sell-out showing and one kid kicked the plug out of the big inflatable house and it came down on them for a harmless scare, that was funny after watching Monster House Movie trying to swallow people......waht a ending:zombie: . new pics here.Pictures by Bozz-7 - Photobucket


----------

